# Bribie Island



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Going up to Bribie this weekend to pick up some parts, thinking of taking the yaks at the same time, never fished there before.

Anyone give me the tip on best launching spot to track down some lizards, catch and release of course.

Cheers


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Try the boat ramp next to Silver Shores caravan park, about 500 metres before the bridge. Its well located for a paddle in either direction for whatever tide is running. My folks are staying there at the moment and dad rang me to brag about his 86cm flattie he caught today from shore at the mouth of the marina (next door). He also mentioned that a huge school of Longtail Tuna came into the passage very close to shore, some fish looked to be about a metre in length he estimated. Ive got to do a job up there on Friday morning, so I might take the kayak with me and get up there at day break myself.
Good luck.


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday Sel,we are going to Bribie Sat morning ,should be free by Sat arvo .My olds lived in the area a few years ago and we fished quite often in passage and near bridge etc.Turners camp is on left before the marina I think....its agreat spot to launch from ,sandy etc and plenty of parking,well Im going back a few years.there are plenty of options for fishing in the area.
cheers Gary


----------

